# Custom labels



## nana (Feb 23, 2008)

What are some trusted custom making label websites?

And decent pricing. good quality. offers printed satin.

etc.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers - 

Cruz Woven Labels : Custom Clothing Label Specialist


----------



## 1967gto (Mar 11, 2008)

hiGH said:


> Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers -
> 
> Cruz Woven Labels : Custom Clothing Label Specialist


what type of labels do you use for your shirt's


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

1967gto said:


> what type of labels do you use for your shirt's


People use all different kinds of labels for their garments. You can learn about the different types and how to get labels made by reading through this section of the forum: T-Shirt Tag Relabeling and Finishing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

1967gto said:


> what type of labels do you use for your shirt's


Well, I dont use any at this point. but, when I get my line started I will be using woven labels.


----------



## ros74 (Nov 13, 2007)

For custom woven labels, specially in low quantities, I use Custom Woven Clothing Labels :: Woven Garment Labels :: Clothing Tags their minimum is only 100 pieces and they are very affordable.
Plus if you don't send you somewhere else to get your design done. 
I got my labels as iron on, they are very convenient.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Or you could get 10 times as many for about the same price at lucky label.

Welcome to Lucky-Label.


----------



## 1967gto (Mar 11, 2008)

so ros74 you just iron the label onto the neck area of shirt above the wash intructions?


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Greg, have you used luckylabels? I emailed them a couple of times and never heard from them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

VirtualIsland said:


> Greg, have you used luckylabels? I emailed them a couple of times and never heard from them.


Several people from the forum have used luckylabel with good success. They have great prices and they are pretty fast with communication.

Hopefully the email to or from them didn't get spam filtered or something.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

VirtualIsland said:


> Greg, have you used luckylabels? I emailed them a couple of times and never heard from them.


I haven't ordered from them, but I've got several samples from them over a couple year's time.

We're using printed labels at the moment and saving the woven labels for something a little different.

But, they've always been quick to respond, and the communication has always been excellent.

Maybe your email got filtered, like Rodney suggested.


----------



## L.O.V.E. INC (Mar 15, 2008)

What company, if any, do you use to sew in the labels for you?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

We use American Apparel, and we get them from TSC Apparel. They sew our labels in our shirts for us with no minimums.

TSC Apparel


----------



## L.O.V.E. INC (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks. i just ordered a catalog from them.


----------



## 1967gto (Mar 11, 2008)

Chuck, how is your catalog?


----------



## mr nicolo (Apr 25, 2008)

is it cool if its emboidered?


----------



## Filaflooi (Mar 14, 2008)

Can anyone help? I am looking for a label printer to custom made our label in Cape Town, South Africa. Which are reliable companies?

Thanks


----------



## Hero316 (Apr 28, 2008)

I use clothing labels 4 U. Lisa is awesome and does a great job. I get my labels heat sealed on the back so I can heat press them to the garments. It's quick, clean and looks great!!


----------



## Filaflooi (Mar 14, 2008)

Hero316 said:


> I use clothing labels 4 U. Lisa is awesome and does a great job. I get my labels heat sealed on the back so I can heat press them to the garments. It's quick, clean and looks great!!


Hello J

Thanks! Can you perhaps give me a website or contact details?

Filaflooi


----------



## Hero316 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes...Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers

Good luck....labels add a great professional look for a very low cost!!


----------

